# R.I.P. Betty Page



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

We were driving from Scottsdale to the San Fernando Valley, my family making this trip many times yearly to visit family and do business.
I was watching the passing vistas in the back of our pink, hemi Chrysler wagon when, I SAW HER.
She was on a billboard, the old hand painted ones, a brunette with bangs in a (for then) shocking bikini advertising some resort.
I felt the first mystical stirrings of manly man-ness.
On our return trip, I anxiously looked for her, and like many women, she had left me, replaced by a Nixon campaign slogan ( one reason I didn't vote for the man). I was crushed, returning to a celibate lifestyle, somewhre in the middle of my single digit years.
Then we moved back to the valley, and I enjoyed my Grandfather's company, meeting more movie stars and musicians, criminals, gypsies and revolutionaries.
One day, I was in the garage, his refuge from the female dominated house.He had his artillary sword from WW1, a HUGE vintage Buffalo Bill calender from 1908 and all these shoe lathes with names like Ginger and Fred penciled down. 
Names that meant nothing, because they never rode up in red Buicks like Jack Benny or Trigger like Roy with Mr Duncan walking Rinty.
For some unknown reason, I decided to look BEHIND that old Buffalo Bill calender.
I couldn't name the music my grandmother played on the violin, practising for studio work, but I heard what must have been THUS SPRACH ZARATHUSTRA.
It was her! She had a name! Betty! and,and,and- she was naked and life was more wonderfull than Prince Valiant and the Katzenjammer kids on Sunday. And I had this new wisdom about perfume and nylons and why men loved my godmother Aunt Janie and that blonde she starred with.
An internet filled with 60% porn ( and I'm not sure of the remaining 40% sometimes) just isn't the same.
God speed Betty.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

RIP Bettie.

She leaves behind quite a body of work.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan (Aug 8, 2008)

Relayer said:


> She leaves behind quite a body of work.


And what a piece of work that body of hers was. Oh la_ la..._


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Kav said:


> And I had this new wisdom about perfume and nylons and why men loved my godmother Aunt Janie and that blonde she starred with.


Your Aunt Janie is a class act. She wouldn't be seen wearing a bra, or a bikini, let alone nude.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, but man, did she yell at Jack Benny that day he drove onto my grandparent's place and raised dust at a
blistering 10 MPH.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan (Aug 8, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> [Jane Russell] wouldn't be seen wearing a bra, or a bikini, let alone nude.


I won't hold that against her. https://images.google.com/images?hl=en&client=firefox-a&channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&hs=9g3&q=jane%20russell%20outlaw&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, my...

She's certainly not wearing a bra, is she?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Don't you MEN remember the cross your heart commercial with my Godmother 'for us full figured gals?' Aunt Janie was terribly scandalised because godftather Jack Oakie swam nekkid in his swimming pool- though he had a high fence and trees blocking any view.
I never did ask HOW Aunt jane KNEW he did though?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm 34 but I read about Betty Page and watched her small dance videos on Youtube the other day and boy was she hot in the 1950's,too bad she aged,we could've seen what she looked like but she refused getting her photograph taken cause of old age.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Howard, we all age. "To everything there is a season, etc etc etc.Now, go out and have an adventure, pathmrak can wait.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Howard said:


> I'm 34 but I read about Betty Page and watched her small dance videos on Youtube the other day and boy was she hot in the 1950's,too bad she aged,we could've seen what she looked like but she refused getting her photograph taken cause of old age.


There is a more recent photo of Bettie Page, a candid portrait, really, taken at a Playboy Mansion function.

It is clear that time has passed but Bettie looks much younger than her years.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Can you post it? I'm still mourning the loss of staples in Playboy, let alone try to find a photo online.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Orsini said:


> There is a more recent photo of Bettie Page, a candid portrait, really, taken at a Playboy Mansion function.
> 
> It is clear that time has passed but Bettie looks much younger than her years.


Here is Bettie Page at the Playboy Mansion with Anna Nicole Smith,she doesn't look that bad,just a few wrinkles that's all.^


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> Howard, we all age. "To everything there is a season, etc etc etc.Now, go out and have an adventure, pathmrak can wait.


No It can't.


----------



## El Captain (Nov 10, 2008)

Girls seemed classier then. There was more of a tease and a hint of this or that. But now there is non of that.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Here is another picture,taken in 2003 at the Playboy Mansion with Hugh Hefner.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

God bless Russ Meyer for giving us Bettie Page!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> God bless Russ Meyer for giving us Bettie Page!:icon_smile_big:


Thought it was Irving Klaw (and his sister).

I thank Russ Meyer for many other things, though.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TMMKC said:


> God bless Russ Meyer for giving us Bettie Page!:icon_smile_big:


he must've been a photographer,Yes?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Howard said:


> Here is another picture,taken in 2003 at the Playboy Mansion with Hugh Hefner.


This appears to be the photo I mentioned.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

fenway said:


> Thought it was Irving Klaw (and his sister).
> 
> I thank Russ Meyer for many other things, though.


Irving Klaw's bondage pictures built Bettie Page a reputation that boosted her popularity but ruined her reputation.

At the Playboy Mansion event where the picture was taken, they showed the film _The Notorious Bettie Page_. She objected to the word "notorious," as she hadn't done anything criminal or unsavory.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Orsini said:


> This appears to be the photo I mentioned.


She doesn't look that bad so what was she worried about?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Howard said:


> She doesn't look that bad so what was she worried about?


Well, the logger shirt is not very stylish for a retired lady...


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Orsini said:


> Well, the logger shirt is not very stylish for a retired lady...


Might be her PJs.

Weren't (aren't) jammies _de rigueur_ for many of Hef's parties?

I can't imagine Bettie showing up dressed in a plaid shirt, even in her old age. Tight black leathers, maybe, but not a plaid shirt.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Orsini said:


> Well, the logger shirt is not very stylish for a retired lady...


I guess she was more laxed cause of her retirement.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Relayer said:


> Might be her PJs.
> 
> Weren't (aren't) jammies _de rigueur_ for many of Hef's parties?
> 
> I can't imagine Bettie showing up dressed in a plaid shirt, even in her old age. Tight black leathers, maybe, but not a plaid shirt.


But at that age,she was 80,what do you expect her to wear? She couldn't fit into those black leather outfits,I'm guessing she must've gained some weight after her retirement.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Howard said:


> But at that age,she was 80,what do you expect her to wear? She couldn't fit into those black leather outfits,I'm guessing she must've gained some weight after her retirement.


Or lost it in all the wrong places...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Has anyone seen The Notorious Betty Page with Gretchen Mol?


----------

